# water tuning



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

haii guyz, just wanted to see if i could lern how 2 water tune and correct ph levels of water.. thankz guyz


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

killermiller60x said:


> haii guyz, just wanted to see if i could lern how 2 water tune and correct ph levels of water.. thankz guyz


Ah, Water Tuning I thought only the master tuners new about this. First thing you need to do is fill up the bath tub about 3/4 full of water and then pour in about 6 oz. of baking soda" that's to get the proper PH you were talking about" Then take your $1100.00 bow and submerge it for about one hour, then sun dry. After this your bow will be completely unaffected by rain, snow, sleet, hail and even extreme heat from leaving it your car on those 98 degree day's. Hey Jack! keep this to your self and remember you to can be a super tuner if you follow these directions.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

well since i have my own pool business i can answer that....

test PH and adjust as needed, 7.4-7.6 optimal if over add acid, if too low add soda ash

Hows that???? LOL


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

My method is much better than water tuning. It's called gravity tuning. Simply climb into your stand drop your bow and your done. Tuned to perfection.

I also recommend friction tuning your arrows. Simply shoot them through the nearest hard unyielding surface and your good to go.


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

I dropped my bow from my treestand, that explains why it shoots so well, I had tuned it!


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

anybody know anything about target tuning? I think you throw the bow at the target and if you dont hit the target you have to adjust cam timing and stab weight.


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

killermiller60x said:


> anybody know anything about target tuning? I think you throw the bow at the target and if you dont hit the target you have to adjust cam timing and stab weight.


No if that happens I believe it your release, and prob too short of draw length, at least that's the advice from 80% of AT

I would shorten the draw length by 5 inches


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Never tried water tuning, but I did dirt tune my bow on one occasion. I really didn't see any improvement whatsoever. 

If the water tuning is an improvement I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

I anchor tuned my bow this past summer, I found it creates a 34.67% riser deflex therefore I get extra middle every shot


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've heard that water tuning is really popular with some of the bow fishing crowd. Well, at least the guys without a wrist strap.

Haven't heard much about PH though.


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

anyother master tuners know any more tuning tricks?


----------



## Jlburger (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a little stuck on the whole gravity tuning method. I tuned it from my 16' latter stand twice!! And I'm still get a bad knock tear. About six inches high and four and a half inches right. Do you think a just need a taller stand? I had never heard about this until today. Hopping I can get this worked out be for I go on my chupacabra hunt this coming weekend. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Jlburger said:


> I'm a little stuck on the whole gravity tuning method. I tuned it from my 16' latter stand twice!! And I'm still get a bad knock tear. About six inches high and four and a half inches right. Do you think a just need a taller stand? I had never heard about this until today. Hopping I can get this worked out be for I go on my chupacabra hunt this coming weekend. Thanks again for the help.


 No No No !!! Your suppose to drop it from your tree stand into a pH balanced shallow pool of water. That way it's gravity and water tuned!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Jlburger said:


> I'm a little stuck on the whole gravity tuning method. I tuned it from my 16' latter stand twice!! And I'm still get a bad knock tear. About six inches high and four and a half inches right. Do you think a just need a taller stand? I had never heard about this until today. Hopping I can get this worked out be for I go on my chupacabra hunt this coming weekend. Thanks again for the help.


I prefer a 20' stand and it helps if you loosen all the bolts on your bow. If anything falls off you don't need it any way. Good luck with the chupacabra I hear they are an elusive creature.


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not really tuning, but I have noticed leaving you bow in a car trunk all summer long will really bake on the finish well. No more chipping, peeling, and makes it pretty scratch resistant. For tuning, I prefer the throw tuning method. If the very first shot from the bow doesn't hit dead center, grab the bow by one cam, and hammer throw it as far as you can. Then shoot it again. If the problem persists, throw it into increasingly harder objects until it's shooting they way you want it to.


----------



## Bowdoc (Jan 22, 2003)

I believe you are all missing the boat here. According to hoyt you need to tire tune it with a medium size pick up truck.Lay your bow down in the drive way, hopefully blacktop or concrete. then proceed to drive forward directly over the center of the riser. If that doesn't do it garbage truck tune it.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, I have tried all these tuning methods and still feel a super tuner would do it better than me. Any suggestions on a good super tuner??


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

Jlburger said:


> I'm a little stuck on the whole gravity tuning method. I tuned it from my 16' latter stand twice!! And I'm still get a bad knock tear. About six inches high and four and a half inches right. Do you think a just need a taller stand? I had never heard about this until today. Hopping I can get this worked out be for I go on my chupacabra hunt this coming weekend. Thanks again for the help.


Your draw length is is 3.29" too long. hope you kill a pope and young chupacabre... its their rut so they get stupid...


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

ike_osu said:


> I prefer a 20' stand and it helps if you loosen all the bolts on your bow. If anything falls off you don't need it any way. Good luck with the chupacabra I hear they are an elusive creature.


Ikes outdoors? like from youtube? I feel special now! :angel:


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought water tuning was only used for golf clubs. Getting a good helicopter whishing and flight gives them the super tune!!!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

I just skip all the other techniques and have mine tuned at Gander Mountain, after that it shoots just like a threw it off a cliff an ran it over with truck. . . If that ain't super tuned I don't know what is.


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

crazyhoyt said:


> I just skip all the other techniques and have mine tuned at Gander Mountain, after that it shoots just like a threw it off a cliff an ran it over with truck. . . If that ain't super tuned I don't know what is.


I take mine to Wal-Mart.... Make sure you ask for boobby, all the tuners at wal-mart are named bobby!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

killermiller60x said:


> Ikes outdoors? like from youtube? I feel special now! :angel:


Yeah but don't tell anyone I told you about the gravity tuning method. That's my little secret:zip:


----------



## carpedebass (Feb 1, 2014)

Just so ya know, you can tune your release too. I tuned my hinge the other day after I popped myself in the mouth with it by throwing it into the field next door. If I ever find it, I'll let you know how it worked.


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

carpedebass said:


> Just so ya know, you can tune your release too. I tuned my hinge the other day after I popped myself in the mouth with it by throwing it into the field next door. If I ever find it, I'll let you know how it worked.


I float tune my release!


----------



## Jlburger (Jan 6, 2014)

killermiller60x said:


> I float tune my release!


Float tune!!! Finally some who knows what they are talking about!!! I'm guessing you did this a proper Ph balanced pond?


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, I've been paying close attention to this latest tuning trend.I believe it's possible to improve on this method by using the Salt Water Tuning Procedure . ( Those living near the Atlantic or Pacific do have an advantage over the rest of us )


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Since I live in suburbia, I have to resort to pond tuning my bows. The gold fish are great at cleaning up all those little Hoyt nooks and crannies--gotta have a good filter, though.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter (Feb 2, 2014)

NYS REP said:


> I thought water tuning was only used for golf clubs. Getting a good helicopter whishing and flight gives them the super tune!!!


I tune mine like that at least once a week


----------



## Eight47two (Jan 12, 2014)

i thumb tune my eye. i shoot right handed obviously as all thumb tuners do. done properly it will leave you with a sharp pain in your right eye and perfect sight to 18 inches in your left. take the clarifier from your peep sight and jab it into your left eye. next quickly stab your right thumb into your right eye. this will leave your right eye teary and in pain, thus properly thumb tuned.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been tempted to try air tuning followed by the walk back and do it again method.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

ike_osu said:


> Yeah but don't tell anyone I told you about the gravity tuning method. That's my little secret:zip:


Ding ding ding; celebrity here.

Not me, I mean Ike.


----------



## big buck #8 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gravel tuning works much better.....


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Unfortunately I had one of my bows "truck tuned" while on an elk trip waaaay back when.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

CarbonTerry said:


> Unfortunately I had one of my bows "truck tuned" while on an elk trip waaaay back when.


And did you find that a smaller tire would have worked just as well? or do you need a large truck? I drive a ranger and may try to tuning method for one of my friends bows...lol


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think we're all getting a little ahead of ourselves. Let's remember the best tuning is no tuning at all. If your bow isn't dead nuts, it simply hasn't passed the break in period.

However, if your impatience gets the best of you and you feel the need to tinker with the bow you bought in 1992 that is still not accurate and the above mentioned methods have not worked, there's always vermin tuning. First, in lieu of expensive string wax, I prefer to coat my strings in something most of us have in the pantry, peanut butter (smooth, not chunky of course). Not only does pb have the exact same benefits of wax, ie waterproofing, increasing accuracy, and vibration dampening, it will also attract hoards of mice, which will eat away any debris and gunk built up in the string. After coating, I prefer to leave my bow in my mouse infested shed for 6-12 weeks for a proper cleaning. This is especially effective for finger shooters, who tend to have lots of built up dead skin in their strings, which destroys speed and accuracy


----------



## Wv helium (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't believe no one talked about target tuning here! If you completely miss what your aiming at then move your target until you get a perfect hit. Although, it will take a little time. Good luck! If that doesn't work just shoot into the ocean! You'll eventually hit water!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I bake my bow in an oven @ 325 for 24 minutes 19 seconds then it gets an ice bath immediately following. 
If it isn't too windy I can hit the side of my pole barn @ 20 yards most of the time.


----------



## tenzing (May 23, 2012)

killermiller60x said:


> haii guyz, just wanted to see if i could lern how 2 water tune and correct ph levels of water.. thankz guyz


Furnace tuning is the best, for best result heat the furnace up to 1220 degrees Fahrenheit (660 degrees Celsius). Strip the bow and put the riser in the furnace.. or you could put the whole bow in to save time and wait for 15 minutes and Wala!! The bow is perfectly tuned.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> My method is much better than water tuning. It's called gravity tuning. Simply climb into your stand drop your bow and your done. Tuned to perfection.
> 
> I also recommend friction tuning your arrows. Simply shoot them through the nearest hard unyielding surface and your good to go.


My bow must be tuned to perfection, didn't think I did it right the first time, so I tried again from 22'. LMFAO, but not at the time.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ Also works great on Arrows, when you get down to pick up your bow, put the arrow shaft in your mouth so you can climb back up, just before you get into the stand, you need to release pressure on the arrow shaft, sending it right back down. Straight as an arrow and your broadheads will never be any sharper after a good dirt polishing.

Ches.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Can you use water tuning to dial in your draw length?


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Sending mine to a buddy that lives in Salt Lake. He's going to take it to the Lake and once it sinks its super tuned and finish will never scratch.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I have to disassemble my bow; otherwise it won't fit in my "kitchen sink".


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't care what you guys say, I am going to skip the paper and go right to drop tuning. I have gotten very good at it and can perform it without even thinking.

Ches.


----------



## tenzing (May 23, 2012)

I like the drop tuning method...but a little confused...would anybody tell me from what height?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

The higher you drop it the more accurate the test will be. Just from a tree you may have to repeat the test more then once.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

bowbender300 said:


> The higher you drop it the more accurate the test will be. Just from a tree you may have to repeat the test more then once.


It took me two tries at 22' with my AXE before I got it right.


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

tmorelli said:


> I have to disassemble my bow; otherwise it won't fit in my "kitchen sink".


Just be sure not to misplace any of your nuts and bolts. Also, don't forget the garbage disposal makes a great arrow saw. Always makes a clean cut


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I couldnt fit in the sink toadjust my bow so I tried the bath tub and it still wasn't big enough. So I took my bow, arrows and bag target down to the YMCA to use the pool. Can you believe those idiots have never heard of water tuning a bow? Morons.


----------



## Jlburger (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm starting to think that you guys are being sarcastic? I gravity tuned my bow from 16' with little to no success. I was told earlier in this post to try from 20'. When I did my bow seemed to explode on impact. Is the a common defect in bows these days?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard if you fly out to the dead sea and float your bow on it for 24 hours it will shoot as good as it ever will.


----------



## Davy C (Aug 29, 2006)

If your bow floats does it mean its a witch, or is it the other way around.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't believe no one has mentioned a tried and true classic. All you have to do is dry fire the bow. Do this about once a month to keep your cams and idlers aligned.


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lord Snow said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned a tried and true classic. All you have to do is dry fire the bow. Do this about once a month to keep your cams and idlers aligned.


Does this work to correct timing issues on dual cam bows?


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

aderu509 said:


> Does this work to correct timing issues on dual cam bows?


Lol. Not sure. Worth a try.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 3, 2014)

When I first started into archery a couple years ago, I got distracted and accidentally dry fired my Matthews single cam and it exploded into pieces! $150 dollars later, I was back to practicing, but I have never dry fired again! Lol. Some lessons have to be learned the hard way.


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

Another thing I like to do is cut half way through the string, this increases hold and makes your back wall 23.56% more solid.


----------



## tenzing (May 23, 2012)

Guys what about sanding the strings, it makes the strings more smooth...any idea what number sand paper to use? I am sure it is much better than wax.


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

tenzing said:


> Guys what about sanding the strings, it makes the strings more smooth...any idea what number sand paper to use? I am sure it is much better than wax.


60 grit usually does the trick. I like to focus on the serving around the cams. It's usually too rough on new strings. If it's really bad, I'll just tie my bow to the trailer hitch, drive to the nearest gravel pit and whip donuts for an hour or so


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

aderu509 said:


> 60 grit usually does the trick. I like to focus on the serving around the cams. It's usually too rough on new strings. If it's really bad, I'll just tie my bow to the trailer hitch, drive to the nearest gravel pit and whip donuts for an hour or so


This is almost a take-off of the old tire tuning method. What about effects on arrow spine here and your tuning methods?


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

I have tried a lot of these ways, but found that it is truly best to do an ATV tire package tune. Simply lay your bow on the ground behind your ATV, remember to leave the quiver and arrows on it, and back over it with the rear and front tires. When you see it come out the front it will hit you that you have completed the job! Makes it soooo much easier to shoot now that the bow, arrows, sight and rest have been tuned simultaneously (all at once)!

P.S. DO NOT DO THIS IN THE PRESENCE OF YOUR WIFE! This completely voids the rule "what's said in the woods, stays in the woods"!


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

Most here sound like their really good at different tuning methods for their bow, however your forgetting one of the most important aspects of archery and that's 'Body Tuning'.

Jaw Tuning: Quite easy and you can practice it anywhere. Just talk about archery as much as you can. Get in as many repetitions as you can during the day. Each syllable counts as a rep so try to get in about 3000-6000 reps a day. If you have a friend who has the same interest this can help a lot. Just remember that if the tales become too big this may have the opposite effect on jaw tuning. Two many twist in the story will put you right out of tune. I find this really good for pre-hunting season. Anyways, before you know it you'll be able to do this in your sleep. 

Back and shoulder tuning: Quite fun and the wife can get involved also. Pick up a big jar of mayo from Cosco or any big box store ( doesn't matter. Most archery shops don't carry it and won't bring it in). If you have one of those really tight mesh t-shirts from the 70's then good. Also borrow the wife's black fish-net-stockings from the top drawer. Rub the mayo all over your body, put the t-shirt and stockings on and go out and shoot. Very relaxing and can really improve your form. Works well with Stance tuning..... thats next.

Stance tuning; Also known as Orthopedic Tuning. Visit your local butcher and buy a big roll of baloney. Have him slice it at about 1/4" to 3/8" thick. When you get home lay a slice on the floor and trace out the pattern of your foot with a Sharpie. Use two slices of you have really big feet. Now do the other foot. If you don't have any scissors carefully tear out the pattern and place the baloney soles in your shoes. Now go out and shoot. I guarantee you will notice a difference in your shooting stance right away. If you do what I do, wear them to the next 3D shoot. Just throw them away after a few weeks.

Spectator Tuning; Probably my most favorite because I know I'm helping others. I saw this while watching golf one day and adapted it to archery. The only time I use this method is when I'm at a 3D shoot, hunting with my friends or by myself. Just when someone is about to shoot yell out "YOU DA MAN"!!!. or "YOUR AWESOME"!. Timing is important here. Don't wait till after the shot or it has less effect. Try variations on this method like yelling "MANGO" or "I LIKE CHEESE" or "I TOOK AN ARROW TO THE KNEE"! Sometimes if you single out a shooter, and focus solely on them, it has a vary dramatic effect on their grouping.

I also use a variation of the "Thumb-in Eye" tuning called "Twerking Tuning" but I don't think I can get too detailed about that in here.


----------



## tenzing (May 23, 2012)

Guys what about the 1500 hoyt dry fire factory test, i believe its highly recommended to sync the cams besides the truck wheel test.


----------



## aderu509 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ches said:


> This is almost a take-off of the old tire tuning method. What about effects on arrow spine here and your tuning methods?


The more spine the better, no matter what. My arrows are actually just rebar, so they don't require tuning


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

There is always the old stand by "kitchen sink tune" disassemble bow and place in kitchen sink filled with bubble bath(mango flavor works best) soak overnight and then blow dry and reassemble. Shoots bullet holes every time.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lol I just laughed for the las half hour


----------



## psyborg70 (Feb 9, 2014)

littleredgto said:


> I have tried a lot of these ways, but found that it is truly best to do an ATV tire package tune. Simply lay your bow on the ground behind your ATV, remember to leave the quiver and arrows on it, and back over it with the rear and front tires. When you see it come out the front it will hit you that you have completed the job! Makes it soooo much easier to shoot now that the bow, arrows, sight and rest have been tuned simultaneously (all at once)!
> 
> P.S. DO NOT DO THIS IN THE PRESENCE OF YOUR WIFE! This completely voids the rule "what's said in the woods, stays in the woods"!


As a 200 year veteran or archery and the ancient art of $#!t flinging i need to point out some facts that have been lost over time.
for water tuning in a bath..
1/ 
The water temp in the bath must be 37 to 38 degrees .
2/ 
The water must be boiled first in one hit other wise you get cold spots if you use a bucket or kettle. 
3/ 
The bath must be made of ,tin ,copper or cast metal all as something to do with neutrons and the earths magnetic pull at moon cycle.

The truck method .
1/ 
You have to use trucks with hard compound tires like dump trucks, even better are solid tires and not ATV.the reason is ATV tires are soft to grip loose ground and a like so they give over the riser.

Bow string life..
1/ 
An old friend of mine use to use the Grease from a ten year old virgin yaks arm pit rubbed in to string for an hour or so twice a month .his string he assured me was 700 years old before he died.
2/
I myself use the grease for tuna friendly dolphins armpits(i think it a lot more environmentally friendly) and it doing just fine.

Drop tuning i cannot comment on, as the trees where i live are not very friendly and i only have a triple extension ladder that will go to 30 feet so i am worried it might over tension the string at that hight .


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

do not use heavy water or the bow may explode in a mushroom cloud


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

After the bow has been tuned you may need to tweak your form, I like jaw tuning- you set your release so it goes off at about 3/4 draw and you whack your jaw. This helps develop a flinch for more consistency.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^ I think your draw is too long^^^^ Shorten it up a 1/4.... Or is that what they mean when they talk about flinch tuning?

Ches.


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know how I forgot this in my previous post but seeing a 200 year veteran of archery in here has sparked my memory gland. 

Buck Fever Tuning; Get a good dental plan before you try this and try to befriend a plastic surgeon and keep his number on speed dial. 
You need lay out a tarp on the ground for you and your friends to stand on. If you don't have a defective back-tension release simply cut 3/4 of the way through your D-Loop. This should ensure that your knees will shake uncontrollably while drawing your bow. If you have any friends, have them record a close-up video and share it here. It's so important to simulate buck fever for this tuning to be effective. 

Some video tips; edit out any screams, oooh's and aaah's, death moans, or spiritual ramblings and replace them with laughter. Before and after pics can also become an effective tool.


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

I have been getting a lot of requests for how to take a 40"+ target bow and turn it into a Quiet short axle to axle shooting machine. To do this you have to use Two methods of Super Tuning. The first method is called the HOT HOT Method, some call it Hot Squared, and the other is the TAR And FEATHER Method. Let's start with the HOT HOT Method Ingredient's: First you will need a large tub, big enough to submerge your bow. Second a 100 ounce bottle of liquid Tide ( don't use the cheap detergents or you will not get the desired results ) Third ingredient very large pot and of course water. When you have all the ingredients together then you can start. Put your large tub on level ground then fill it with boiling water then add the whole 100 ounce bottle of Tide, stir until detergent is thoroughly mixed. by now your boiling water will have cooled to the desired 180 degrees. Now its time to submerge your bow, put your bow in the water if it floats put a cinder block on it, now let it stay in the water until it reaches room temperature. After that then your are done! Take you bow out and you should see a 4" to (hopefully) 6" reduction. A good forgiving bow hunting length! Now to address the bow noise at the shot, this is where the TAR & FEATHER Method really shines. You may ask where do I get the proper amount and proper mixture of sound deadening tar, this took me awhile to figure out but I finally broke down one of the most highly trained bow tuning guru's, here's what I learned. He told me first get the most expensive down pillow you can find, I said " were we not talking about tar" He says "do you want to know" and I said "of course" then he continued. Take the pillow with you and drive until you find a crew of DOT workers filling the cracks in the road ( You can usually find them in the Spring right after the last frost ). When you find them get out with your down pillow and your newly shrunk bow and offer them ten bucks for enough tar to cover your bow, that usually works but if doesn't I find about six Cold 40's will seal the deal! Then with some high temp elbow length gloves on Cover your bow with tar, and as soon as you finish covering your bow with tar rip the down pillow open and add the feathers. Some have asked " I know the tar is the silencing agent, but what are the feathers for?" And I tell them it's for camouflage, and also keeps the tar from sticking to you on those hot early season hunts. Now you Know the Hot Hot Method, Hot For shrinkage and Hot for silencing. It took me years at the feet of the finest Super Tuners in the land to learn this, and I have used this formula many times with great success but a few years back I stopped for a while, the reason one of the biggest bow manufactures got a hold of the HOT HOT method but they didn't completely follow the formula and eventually failed you may of heard of what they called the finish, I think may be soft touch or felt finish or InVelvet, I cant exactly remember. But please now you have the proper or right recipe please use at your discretion.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Funny, none of you have mentioned the CORRECT form of arrow tuning... This is where you shoot an arrow in the sky at exactly 90 degrees. This must be done on a nice, clear day with no wind of course. If the arrow falls and hits you, you have a PERFECTLY tuned arrow. If it doesn't, smack it with a rock repetitively to improve the aerodynamics. This can be a timely process that requires very fine tuning, but once you get it right, it's worth it!


----------



## iceman69 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have blacktop tuned my bow, don't close the tailgate and go at least 55 mph to get proper bounce and spin.


----------



## hidebuster (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't been on here for a while but i think many of you have forgotten to make sure you are doing the "Twig Tune" after the above methods. All you have to do is make sure your kill shots involve thick cover. Make sure before you release you position your bow so that it wraps a small twig in you idler. It doesn't really matter what type of branch but i prefer cedar. I also like to "twig tune" my arrows before the "in the dirt" method of arrow tuning. You can usually preform the arrow "twig tune" and "in the dirt" method simultaneously.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

After -4- pages, I'm shocked no one has brought up the Spouse Tune. I noticed my bow wasn't shooting as good as I felt it should so I brought the issue up to my spouse. She got all my pertinent information like cost of bow, cost of accessories, expected usage time of said bow, what holidays I planned on missing while using this bow and was able to commence her patented tuning method. She used my bench vise as a bow holder by tightening right onto the limbs and was able to custom shape the riser with a 16 OZ trim hammer. After that, BAM! It didn't shoot like it did before the tuning session.


Thanks Babe!!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I get my tuning tool from Lowes. This goes for all my gear even my fly rods. I concrete block tune everything. It is super simple, some do require an elevated platform but most can be done at ground level. Some of the stiffer forged risers do require greater altitude so the block can get up to speed.

I did pee tune some one's bow once...........


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

iceman69 said:


> I have blacktop tuned my bow, don't close the tailgate and go at least 55 mph to get proper bounce and spin.


OUCH.....Oh yah, that left a mark !!!!


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

OhWell said:


> I get my tuning tool from Lowes. This goes for all my gear even my fly rods. I concrete block tune everything. It is super simple, some do require an elevated platform but most can be done at ground level. Some of the stiffer forged risers do require greater altitude so the block can get up to speed.
> 
> I did pee tune some one's bow once...........


Man! I hope it wasn't my bow you pee tuned.


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

what...the....heck... did i just read? :crazy::noidea:


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

RB- Naw, you never beat me......LOL, LOL......

ZP- I feel that way on here all the time.... I would never pee on someone's bow, I save that for making deer scrapes.


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

OhWell said:


> RB- Naw, you never beat me......LOL, LOL......
> 
> ZP- I feel that way on here all the time.... I would never pee on someone's bow, I save that for making deer scrapes.


i some how wandered over into mutantville earlier.....wow..thats all i can say is wow...i had to just say no to the interwebs for a little bit lol:embara:


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

You guys are all a bunch of liars, I just gravity tuned my bow the other day after taking second in a IBO qualifier and coming home and not being able to hit a dot at 40 yards I threw my bow and now I REALLY can't hit anything!


----------

